# Nệm lò xo Tatana dày bao nhiêu là tốt?



## Cẩm Nhung (10/12/21)

*Nệm lò xo Tatana *là loại nệm khá phổ biến được nhiều người tin dùng, với kết cấu nhiều hệ lò xo nên rất êm và có độ đàn hồi tốt nhất, giúp nâng đỡ từng bộ phận cơ thể hoàn hảo. Định hình cho xương sống luôn thẳng trong lúc ngủ mang đến sự sảng khoái dễ đi vào giấc ngủ.

*1. Ưu điểm của nệm lò xo*







*Nệm lò xo Tatana* được chia thành 2 loại:
*Lò xo liên kết*: Kết cấu của nệm được làm từ những lò xo xếp song song theo dạng thẳng đứng tạo nên sự đồng nhất, có phần chịu lực chính là hệ thống khung. Lực tác động được phân bổ đều qua hệ thống liên kết giữa các dây thép lại với nhau
*Lò xo túi*: với hệ thống lò xo được bao bọc trong một túi vải riêng biệt và khác nhau kết nối với nhau qua hệ thống khung đỡ chắc chắn.Với mật độ lò xo nhiều và phân bổ một cách hợp lý giúp kết nối với nhau qua hệ thống khung đỡ chắc chắn
Nệm có độ đàn hồi tốt  

>>Xem ngay bài viết tại: Nệm lò xo Tatana dày bao nhiêu là tốt?


----------

